# New X-Files Movie in 2004!



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The X-Files creator Chris Carter told SCI FI Wire that the upcoming series finale would provide a good measure of closure to the show's mythology arc, while setting the stage for proposed X-Files movies. "There was a lot of talk about what we needed to put into [the finale], what ground we needed to cover, [and what] answers we needed to answer," Carter said in an interview. "We realize that we can't answer every single thing, because there are too many threads to tie, but some of the bigger answers will take care of the littler questions."

Speaking of the proposed movies--the second of which will likely reach theaters in 2004--Carter said, "The movies are not going to depend on this finale, although there are important things in there. We are always going to be true to the characters, but we really see the movies as taking the best parts of the series--the Mulder [David Duchovny]-Scully [Gillian Anderson] relationship and the X-Files franchise--and doing stand-alone movies that are not dependent on the mythology [and that] are not dependent on the series. They are now their own thing: good, scary stories the way we've been telling them now for nine years, but for the big screen and with a lot of movie stuff in them." The X-Files finale, "The Truth," will air on Fox May 19.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Mulder-"My sister!Kidnapped and cloned by aliens!!!The world in danger of colonization!!!!and second hand smoke from cancer man!!!!

Scully-"er mulder-that's all passe' and now we only have to deal with your alien baby we had"

Mulder-"alien baby???oh yeah...THAT alien babyhasn't it grown up YET???"

Scully-"nooooo...but you did make a good attempt on welshing out on me-leaving me to raise an alien baby all by myself"

Mulder"er....ah....i was fighting aliens-yeah, THAT'S the ticket..."

the lone gunman(in unixon)-"you lie, mulder-you've been in tahiti all this timeeeeeessssss...."

Scully-"aaaiiiieeee-i saw you three die!!!"

the lone gunmen(in unison):yesssss...the gasssss killed us and then turned us into flesh eating zzzzzombiesssss....now we are here for you, mulder.....you are a bad father and we are the retribution..ssss..."

Doggett-"this is getting too bizarre-i wonder if arnold needs a sidekick in the new terminator flick(dashes out the door)"

Skinner-"I would tell you how to save yourself, Agent Mulder, but I have orders from above not to release that information."

Mulder-"you mean from the president"

Skinner-"No idiot! From Chris Carter and the brass at Fox!Seems they sold this franchise to Dimension Films and now it's gonna be straight horror...."

Reyes-"On , the horror, the horror....."


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I guess there won't be any Lone Gunmen then. Why did they have to kill them off???????


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

three less paychecks????


----------

